# Swoop Diebstahl



## Darethin (21. September 2014)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mein Problem: man klaute mir mein Swoop 175 6.0 vorletzte Woche in Bückeburg....

Nun bitte ich um jede Hilfe; falls jemand irgend welche Hinweise hat. Ich kann nicht bestimmt sagen, was für Hinweise Genau...

Ich habe nicht viel für eine Beschreibung:

-Es ist schwarz (matt),
-hat ne 785 mm Lenkerstange (nicht vom Werk)
-Dämpfernr.: 22T30658482
-Gabel: Domain mit ner nachgerüsteten Stahlfeder (von Mittel auf Stark; mit einer blauen Markierung)
		   mit Macken an den Aufklebern (RockShox-Aufkleber)
-die Laufräder sind noch am "Fundort" vorhanden^^

Vielen Dank im Vorraus (ich erwarte nicht unbedingt Erfolg, aber nen Versuch ist´s Wert...)

Best regards,

Darethin


----------



## sp00n82 (22. September 2014)

Ich hoffe, du hast dir nicht nur die Dämpfernummer, sondern auch die Rahmennummer aufgeschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darethin (22. September 2014)

Ja schön wärs gewesen... ich kann keinen trifftigen Grund liefern wieso ich es nicht tat...


----------



## Keks_nascher (22. September 2014)

Befand sich bei dir bei der Lieferung nicht ein Sticker am Rahmen? Steht dort nicht auch die Rahmennummer? Meinen Sticker habe ich auf die Rechnung geklebt, müsste mal nachsehen...


----------



## lordbritannia (23. September 2014)

Darethin schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> mein Problem: man klaute mir mein Swoop 175 6.0 vorletzte Woche in Bückeburg....
> 
> ...


hmmm, sehr ärgerlich, aber da bist du hier im Forum wahrscheinlich falsch.... Polizei? Versichert über Hausrat? Wenn du ein ausgebrochenes Schloß hast dann könntest du den Restverwert von der Versicherung bekommen.....


----------



## Hike_O (23. September 2014)

Bei mir steht die Rahmennummer auch aufm Karton...bei Dir evtl auch!


----------



## Darethin (25. September 2014)

Ja bei der Polizei war ich auch schon... alles gemeldet und und und... nein man schraubte hinten die Schwinge aus und kan soran... die reifen habe ich noch... wurden auch Fingerabdrücke mitgenommen nur brachte es wenig...

Hausrat:habe danach erst erfahren dass wir unterversichert sind...

Den karton habe ich nicht mehr...


----------



## sp00n82 (26. September 2014)

Bitter. Bei einem Kollegen haben sie im Keller auch den Hinterbau abmontiert und den Rest mitgenommen.
Hm, unterversichert, wurde das das dann pauschal anhand der Quadratmeter festgestellt, oder nach tatsächlichem Wert? Ich glaube da gab es auch noch Unterschiede, meine ich zumindest bei meiner Recherche mal gelesen zu haben. Und auch bei Unterversicherung müsste da ja noch was gezahlt werden, aber halt entsprechend weniger, oder?


----------



## Darethin (2. Oktober 2014)

Unterversichert durvh tatsächlichen wert... bist tausend sind wir... ka dann müssen se n tausender auch zahlen soweit ich weiss...^^


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ach das Rad an sich war unterversichert, bzw. halt nur bis 1000€? Hmja, doof. Ob sie dann tatsächlich auch die 1000 auszahlen ist nichtmal sicher, evtl. wird das noch durch irgendwelche Klauseln auf einen Prozentwert gekappt (Alter, Komponentenliste, etc). Steht aber in den Versicherungsunterlagen.


----------



## Darethin (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (6. Oktober 2014)

Rahmenummer steht auch in diesem "Serviceheft". Ggf. auch in der Anleitung?!


----------

